# Twinn-K,AJs?



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: Hello i was wondering if Twinn-K is still in business. i am from Indiana and just wanted to know if they are still around.if somebody has a contact address or web address that would be great
thanks


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Nope they are out of business, and have been for a long time... you can occasionally find there tiems on ebay, but thats about it..


----------



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks you for being so quick, i just remembered passing thier office on the way to Indianapolis for my home town.again thanks


----------

